# Chicago in 1930's



## lwhitehead (May 3, 2016)

Hi I need help with 1930's Chicago and 1930 timeframe of America, Al Capone was King of shytown for awhile.  The Comic Four Eyes got me interested, Also for my comic idea Frank an 8ft tall Fankenstein Mobster.


I need also 1930's American Slang as well,


LW


----------



## aj47 (May 3, 2016)

The book I would get from the library is "The Untouchables" by Elliott Ness and a co-writer. It is autobiographical.


----------



## lwhitehead (May 4, 2016)

I heard it's hag bio, to find the truth one has to use a book like Elliot Ness Rise and Fall of American Legend, or writer Max Allen Collins, 


but I need maps of Chicago in 1930's, what they ate and drank as well.

LW


----------



## patskywriter (May 4, 2016)

You can easily find lots and lots of information on 1930s Chicago. There are countless websites dealing with the Prohibition/post-Prohibition Era, the various businesses, eateries, neighborhoods, practically everything you want. Do your preliminary research by “googling” around. Also, don’t say “Shytown”—it’s “Chitown.”


----------

